# Can Rats Eat Tomatoes?



## PixelPog

Hm... I was just fixing together the rats dinner and I noticed some tomatoes in the fridge. Are these safe to feed to <b>male</b> rats? I know that males can't eat certain things such as oranges... but are tomatoes safe in general? ;o;

~Pix
​


----------



## Phantom

They should be safe. I've fed my rats tomatoes before. Some liked them, some did not. I feed everything in moderation though. =P


----------



## Sabatea

Yep, tomatoes are fine! They might make a bit of a mess with them though and be sure to take it out if they don't eat all of it after a bit. My rats love tomato and Neera liked to lick the juice off of slices of it. XD


----------



## PixelPog

Of course! :3
Thank you very much for your answers~


----------



## PawsandClaws

My boys like to eat the fleshy part of the tomato slices and leave the skins. They enjoy them.


----------



## Akarah

My boys love tomatoes. They also leave the skin and eat the juicy fleshy part. They particularly love little cherry tomatoes. 😊


----------



## PixelPog

May I ask what the health benefits of tomatoes are? c:


----------



## Akarah

PixelPog said:


> May I ask what the health benefits of tomatoes are? c:


They high in vitamin C.


----------

